
PyPy2.7 v5.6 released – stdlib 2.7.12 support, C-API improvements, and more - mattip
https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/11/pypy27-v56-released-stdlib-2712-support.html
======
dr_zoidberg
> We changed timeit to now report average +/\- standard deviation, which is
> better than the misleading minimum value reported in CPython.

While I don't agree with many of the CPython devs ideas/decisions/crawling-
pace-decision-making, I don't like the tone with which PyPy devs refer to them
most of the time. It's like a rivalry which is ignored from the CPython side,
even unacknowledged. And PyPy is not the Holy Grail of Python, it's just
another implementation which runs into its own problems on some places[0], so
it feels weird seeing them with kind of constant badgering of "the other
guys".

The feature looks interesting, still if you don't like a particular
feature/profiler/timer for Python, there's nothing stoping you from making
your own[1], like kernprof which is amazing.

[0] for example, if you don't follow RPythons "way of doing things" you can
end up with even slower performance than CPython -- I know because I've done
it!

[1]
[https://github.com/rkern/line_profiler#id7](https://github.com/rkern/line_profiler#id7)

~~~
dripton
I don't see anything particularly rude about this statement. I think you're
overreacting to something that isn't there.

------
scarygliders
Is there a reason PySide fails other than the lack of cmake, as the error
alludes to here :
[http://packages.pypy.org/##PySide](http://packages.pypy.org/##PySide) ?

------
rcarmo
Hmmm. Time to try some of my Cython stuff again, then :)

Update: the peewee ORM's playhouse extensions still break :(

~~~
stuaxo
They are generally pretty friendly, it may be worth bringing it up on the
mailinglist, the advice may be to open a bug up then.

~~~
rcarmo
It's apparently been fixed by not building the C versions under pypy:

[https://github.com/coleifer/peewee/issues/1118](https://github.com/coleifer/peewee/issues/1118)

------
staticautomatic
I wonder what the benchmarks would look like for Pandas on pypy compared to
regular python.

